

Palette Image Generation – Technology to the Rescue - zodvik
http://tech-blog.flipkart.net/2014/05/palette-image-generation-technology-to-the-rescue/

======
zodvik
TL;DR

Flipkart has automated the palette image generation using image processing,
bayesian probability, existing product information and some assumptions that
seemed to work. This will save massive amount of man-hours, reduce image
sizes, ensure consistent palette images across website and enable faster
product launches.

